# Potential Way to Reduce Popping for Rubik's Diy



## BoxxyBabee (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm not sure if this has been posted before, but if you take a Type D or YUGA cap, and push it carefully into a Rubik's DIY core, it's a really tight fit.

Since it's such a tight fit, it's less likely to come out.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 18, 2009)

What about center cap pooping? Can you fix that?


----------



## BoxxyBabee (Oct 18, 2009)

Pooping eh?

I don't think you can fix that.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 18, 2009)

BoxxyBabee said:


> Pooping eh?
> 
> I don't think you can fix that.



Was the eh because you're Canadian, or are you mocking my country?


----------



## BoxxyBabee (Oct 18, 2009)

I was under the impression that Americans said "eh" as well?

?_?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 18, 2009)

BoxxyBabee said:


> I was under the impression that Americans said "eh" as well?
> 
> ?_?



Sarcasm.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Oct 18, 2009)

Put a dab of super glue on the standard cap and it'll stay on just fine.

And no, Americans don't really say "eh" all that often


----------



## zip_dog12 (Oct 18, 2009)

Is there some way to keep the center caps on without super gluing it so that I can still adjust the tensions? That would be nice...


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 18, 2009)

The title is realllly misleading you know. I opened this thread in hopes of reviving my Rubik's DIY after finding out how to reduce popping(not centre caps) during solves. Oh well...


----------



## Jani (Oct 18, 2009)

use blu tack or double tap for center caps
in case you want to set the tension again


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 18, 2009)

I've heard a bit of paper helps.


----------



## V-te (Oct 18, 2009)

Omg a girl cuber! Run!


----------



## Muesli (Oct 18, 2009)

V-te said:


> Omg a girl cuber! Run!



You don't see very many girls, do you?



Just joking!

Dab of superglue, square of paper. Seems cheaper than having to buy an entire new set of caps. I guess if you have some lying about...


----------



## panyan (Oct 18, 2009)

V-te said:


> Omg a girl cuber! Run!



rare to see one in these parts


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 18, 2009)

panyan said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Omg a girl cuber! Run!
> ...



Interesting new species, aren't they? Better leave them undesturbed.


----------



## V-te (Oct 18, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...



Is she really boxxy?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 18, 2009)

V-te said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > panyan said:
> ...



...?


----------



## BoxxyBabee (Oct 18, 2009)

Does that question even need answering?


----------



## V-te (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes it does.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 18, 2009)

I am a little confused at the moment.


----------



## V-te (Oct 18, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> I am a little confused at the moment.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yavx9yxTrsw 

I'm saying if that person really is boxxy?


----------



## Muesli (Oct 18, 2009)

I highly doubt that the real Boxxy would be posting on this forum, much less with her well known online name.


----------



## V-te (Oct 18, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I highly doubt that the real Boxxy would be posting on this forum, much less with her well known online name.



Well I didn't know who she was until yesterday, when I did some research, so I don't think a lot of people would know.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 18, 2009)

V-te said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > I highly doubt that the real Boxxy would be posting on this forum, much less with her well known online name.
> ...



Trust me, a lot of people know.

Queen of /b/ and all.


----------



## V-te (Oct 18, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



what does the little /b/ mean?


----------



## BoxxyBabee (Oct 18, 2009)

It means random.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 18, 2009)

BoxxyBabee said:


> It means random.



please marry me Boxxy


----------



## d4m4s74 (Oct 18, 2009)

looking forward to meeting you at a competiton


----------



## V-te (Oct 18, 2009)

Seriously, is she really boxxy? 
If she isn't then umm.. we shall band together and find her and show her how to cube!


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 18, 2009)

I am incredibly skeptical this is really Boxxy.


----------



## V-te (Oct 18, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> I am incredibly skeptical this is really Boxxy.



But what if it was....?


----------



## BoxxyBabee (Oct 18, 2009)

The answer is *very* obvious.
I also put hints as to who I really am.


----------



## V-te (Oct 18, 2009)

Umm... I don't see it...???? Anyone help?


----------



## Muesli (Oct 18, 2009)

V-te said:


> Seriously, is she really boxxy?
> If she isn't then umm.. we shall band together and find her and show her how to cube!



The reason Boxxy is so popular is because an imageboard named 4chan found her, and threw her into the high tiers of the internet.

Go to 4chan if you like. Most of the boards are worksafe(i.e. Nothing to worry about) but whatever you do never, ever go on the Random (/b/) board. The /b/ board is almost completely un-moderated. Anything goes. If you think of the worst thing you can think of, it has most likely been posted on that board.

There are no accounts, the board is free. Unless you specify a name, you are known as Anonymous and only Moderators can tell two "anon's" apart. This causes a perpetual mass-confusion.

4chan is fine, /b/ is not.


----------



## V-te (Oct 18, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, is she really boxxy?
> ...



Do you think we should have a /b/ thread?


----------



## BoxxyBabee (Oct 18, 2009)

V-te said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...




NO NO NO NO NO NO.

Also, /b/ mods do exist, they're just simply overwhelmed.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 18, 2009)

BoxxyBabee said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Musli4brekkies said:
> ...



If you read again I said "almost completely unmoderated".


----------



## BoxxyBabee (Oct 18, 2009)

Also, lets stop talking about 4chan.

It's about Rubik's DIYs.


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 19, 2009)

I understand now, and I don't quite understand the motive.

On Topic:If you hit the rim of the center caps, and make little nicks with a hammer or something, it expands the center cap slightly so it fits more snugly.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 19, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> I understand now, and I don't quite understand the motive.
> 
> On Topic:If you hit the rim of the center caps, and make little nicks with a hammer or something, it expands the center cap slightly so it fits more snugly.



also, you should cut off the notches on the flat part to pervert the cap flying out instead of falling off because of the extra gap between the center and the cap created by the notches.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 19, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> And no, Americans don't really say "eh" all that often


I'm American I say "eh".


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 19, 2009)

Edmund said:


> mcciff2112 said:
> 
> 
> > And no, Americans don't really say "eh" all that often
> ...



I would like to meet you so you could find out just how much I say "eh". Upwards of about 40 times in an hour.


----------



## Rikane (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd go with the notches, that seems to help quite a bit.

Also, I never say "Eh"


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 19, 2009)

Rikane said:


> I'd go with the notches, that seems to help quite a bit.
> 
> Also, I never say "Eh"



My cousin from British Columbia says "eh" very sparingly. It's only noticeable if I seriously pay attention.


----------



## Zaxef (Oct 20, 2009)

This may seem a bit weird, but I assure you it works extremely well.
I took toilet paper, put it over the hole where the cap goes, pushed the cap in, and ripped off all the excess. The caps haven't popped out ever since


----------

